# Sealy Drags 2 of 2



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

So Saturday was the big day. I'm not much of a morning person and MT was able to get me going when he showed up a little after seven at the hotel. We shot thousands of frames and had a great time - even made enough to cover our cost.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool I love Drag Racing


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

All very nice shots, but the 3rd and the last one really stand out.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

great pics


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

amazing pics. that 60s camaro really pops.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

...told you about number 3.....a winner...great work


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Outstanding stuff! Third is my favorite, what was your technique for that background blur? Was it zooming while shooting with a slow shutter?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Thank you all so much for taking time to comment. PF I wish I had the skill to do what you've mentioned but every time I've tried its been a miserable failure. This was all in post. PS=> Filter=> Blur=> Radial Blur=> Zoom. The effect was used on the top half of the frame only...was way too hoaky when used on the foreground. Just experiment...


----------

